# Breakfast boards?



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Has anyone ever used breakfast boards for serving breakfast? Can you tell me about it, including what sort of things you serve? I saw these on Nova Naturals:
http://www.novanatural.com/natural-home/cooking/breakfast-board

And I know they aren't as cute, but would something like this work as well?
http://www.forsmallhands.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_2_2580

Thanks!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I've never seen thm but they are cute! I've serve little chunks of fruits, cheeses, maybe hardboiled eggs?


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
> 
> Has anyone ever used breakfast boards for serving breakfast? Can you tell me about it, including what sort of things you serve? I saw these on Nova Naturals:
> http://www.novanatural.com/natural-home/cooking/breakfast-board
> ...


I have always wondered what kind of foods are served on those as well. I have looked at them a million times and they are insanely cute, but I just can't figure out what would go on them other than bread/toast or pieces of fruit for breakfast. Although that does make up about 75% of my son's breakfasts.

I would think that any small cutting board type board would work.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

We used to live in Germany and dd would eat off of these at playgroup. Keep in mind that the typical german breakfast is something like a soft pretzel, cheese and some fruit. I wouldn't serve hot foods like bacon and eggs on them.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Might I ask why something like that and not a plate? It seems odd to me.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
> 
> Might I ask why something like that and not a plate? It seems odd to me.


It's because a German breakfast is more like a build it yourself open sandwich buffet than an American hot breakfast. Those cutting boards not only serve as your plate but also your own personal cutting board to cut up cheese, fruit, bread, etc.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's really neat. I just thought they were cute.







But I love the idea of them helping to assemble their own breakfasts.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sewchris2642*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Yes, and also the kids could share. Not really at playgroup (each had their own), but at home, they're almost like serving platters - similar to how parents around here often say they use muffin tins - for kids who like to graze. Plus, in the uniquely German way, form follows function. Just about everything practical is also well-made (usually sustainably) and is aesthetically pleasing. Don't even get me started on the cute utensils that were available for kids to use with it. The Germans think of everything.


----------



## Simone27 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi AnnetteMarie,

Breakfast Boards are mostly used in Germany. I grew up with them (different motifs and sizes) and I love them) We eat lots of bread and different sausages and cheeses for breakfast (so basically dry foods) because more liquid food would run off the board. The same for dinner. We don't really eat warm or big for dinner. But that is a cute idea to get them for your children... I just couldn't find them anywhere in the states.

Simone


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Something like this seemed a cheaper option... but still bamboo and very nice looking. And so organized!

http://www.zulily.com/invite/ralford443/p/sandwich-cutting-board-set--7147-683308.html?tid=referral_email


----------

